# Big boar



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

This in my opinion is the best hunting Texas has going


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thats a nasty looking pig!


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

They ain't very nice but the sows are worse


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

There's a close up of the business end. They know how to use those real well


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

They sure taste good though. :grin: kind of like a cross between venison and beef imo.


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Yea the big boars aren't very good but the sows and especially the piglets are good eating


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Heck yeah! Some day when I have the money and time I would really like to go try a Texas pig hunt. Any recommendations on outfitters?


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Don't waste your money. They're everywhere here in Texas. Find a cheap lease or do a day hunt on one of the many places that offer it. If I wasn't moving in the spring I would take you out


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

I seen 2 more giant boars this afternoon but didn't shoot cause I was waiting on a big buck I seen last night to cross through. Should have wasted them cause he never showed


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Check this link out colorcountry http://www.huntingtexashogs.com/hun...Q1KplzttSo8xPE5MX-VvHJ3U2458HAVjCHhoC_vHw_wcB


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

That would actually be worth it to me if you happened upon a big cat. We can shoot them anytime here in Texas but you only see them when driving down the road


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

We had wild boar every where back home in north Texas. Our golf courses were always littered with hog traps, and few things destroy turf quite like a rooting pig. There really isn't any need for an outfitter. Just a feeder or this time of year, know where the ranchers keep their cows and hay. Always a pig or two waiting for a cow to drop a meal.


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Yep they are very abundant. The biggest problem is that the state is 90% private property so you have to hunt a ranch or get a lease


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

I had to cut that last reply short cause this little dude walked out on the right of way


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Spotnstalk said:


> I had to cut that last reply short cause this little dude walked out on the right of way


Dont let us interrupe you.:mrgreen: Pig and deer for dinner.


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

I was actually typing the last response as he walked. I shot pushed send and walked over to look at him. He's cleaned and packed away for the night now so the funs over


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

It is nice to see white-tail antlers again. I'm really looking forward to getting my residency established so I can get started chasing critters up here.


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

I prefer hunting out west personally but whitetail will do till I get back out of this part of the country. The hog hunting is interesting though


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

My brother usually gets 2-3 pigs a year in Louisiana. They carry .22 magnum rifles with them during squirrel and rabbit season and pop them in the head. He tells me he uses the fmj ammo and they take head shots up to 150 yards. Has only had one pig run off when he pulled the shot and hit her in the neck, he found her a little ways away dead as a doornail. Claims they are pretty good eating because where they hunt it is nothing but oak trees and the pigs feast on the acorns. One of these years I am going to go down there and shoot a couple. He typically shoots one when his freezer gets low. He says he doesn't shoot them if they're over about 250 pounds as the meat isn't as tender and tasty as the smaller ones and with so many pigs where his camp is he can pretty much settle on picking out the one he wants in a herd.


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Under 50 pounds is the best eating but I will eat sows up to 200 or so. The boars ain't worth eating at all. You better hit em right with a 22 cause hogs are tough. I've popped plenty with my 223 and watched em run off. Shot a sow point blank with a 17 right in the head and she squealed and ran straight at me. She turned within inches of my legs and scared the hell out of me


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Spotnstalk said:


> Yep they are very abundant. The biggest problem is that the state is 90% private property so you have to hunt a ranch or get a lease


It might be even worse than that. Only 1.98% of Texas land is federally owned, and 1.42% is state owned. Assuming the remainder is private, that's more than 95% private.


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Yea there's very little public land. None I know of worth hunting


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I shot a fat lil boar in southern missouri few years ago with my .45-70. had almost 2 inches of fat on his back but the meat was lean and tough. Rendered the fat and it tasted great. i would love to go hog hunting again.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I shot a bunch of hogs out on the west coast. Half were good, half were bad. I never did find a correlation to sex, size, etc. The only time you knew they would be bad was when they were feeding on the rotten salmon corpses after the run. -O,---------SS


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

No experience with hogs feeding on rotten fish but big boars especially are tougher and gamier. They smell horrible too. I know lots of people that won't even touch the big boars after they shoot them. Young pigs are like anything else. Younger animals have more tender meat and eat best as far as I'm concerned


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

fishreaper said:


> We had wild boar every where back home in north Texas. Our golf courses were always littered with hog traps, and few things destroy turf quite like a rooting pig. There really isn't any need for an outfitter. Just a feeder or this time of year, know where the ranchers keep their cows and hay. Always a pig or two waiting for a cow to drop a meal.


What do you mean? They wait until a cow takes a dump and then they eat it?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Spotnstalk said:


> I was actually typing the last response as he walked. I shot pushed send and walked over to look at him. He's cleaned and packed away for the night now so the funs over


Talk about multitasking!


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

longbow said:


> What do you mean? They wait until a cow takes a dump and then they eat it?


I've seen it more than once. When I was taking care of my neighbors critters, if I didn't drive or make a lot of noise I would sometimes see them munching on fresh patties.

Conversely, older cow patties typically have shoots of grass coming up through them. These shoots haven't been exposed to light, and as a result haven't expended energy into structure as there is no point in creating leaves without light. These stalks are rich in nutrients as a food source, much like roots are.

I'm willing to admit that they may just be eating cow feces inherently expecting these shoots, regardless of whether or not they are there.


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

I've watched pigs, dogs and coyotes eat cow patties. My dog loves it for sure. Can't break her of it. They also enjoy rolling in them which is more frustrating when it's my dog


----------

